

Microsoft Surface Pro gets 1 out of 10 on ifixit's repairability score - astaire
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/edit/12842/44086

======
diziet
The iPad gets a 2 out of 10:
[http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad+4+Teardown/11462/2#s4124...](http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad+4+Teardown/11462/2#s41249)

The iPhone 5 gets a 7 out of 10:
[http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+5+Teardown/10525/5#s38...](http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+5+Teardown/10525/5#s38322)

------
rjempson
I'm sure this article is most interesting to those that would never buy a
Microsoft product. Spurious.

------
jimsilverman
in other words, it's disposable.

at least they aren't gouging you with proprietary screwdrivers.

------
greenyoda
Posted to HN four days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5215427>

------
Capricornucopia
Of course, Microsoft is taking a cue from Apple- closed f&*king everything.
Well, the hardware and software I choose for myself is open.

------
general_failure
Microsoft is copying all of Apple's bad ideas thinking that's what makes them
sell.

------
sideproject
maybe it'll never break.

